# I screwed up my cannabutter...Is there any saving it?



## cindymessy (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi everyone, I hope you can help. I followed the instructions of someone who clearly didn't know much about making butter.....I used 10oz of trim and 5 sticks of butter and 6 cups of water. Boiled for 3 hours and strained it. There doesn't seem to be any butter separated at the top. Is there any way to save it? Can I reboil it adding a few sticks of butter. Or is it wasted? Please help.


----------



## SenorBrownWater (Aug 14, 2012)

the oil has to be in there...imo that is a really long time to boil it...
i bet the oil is in the trim...you wring it out?


----------



## chrishydro (Aug 14, 2012)

3 hours is correct buy you dont boil just let simmer. Also how long has it been since you did it, put in the fridge overnight. No way it does not seperate.


----------



## cindymessy (Aug 14, 2012)

I did it yesterday and I did simmer it for 3 hours. I just checked on it and some is separated but not as much as I'd hoped. Do you think that I used too much trim?


----------



## *BUDS (Aug 14, 2012)

Calm down ,sit down ,chop up and make a cuppa. sounds like youve made a right royal fuckin mess of things darlin.

Start again, this could get costly.


----------



## cindymessy (Aug 14, 2012)

Yes, I did wring it out. Theres a little useable butter.


----------



## gioua (Aug 15, 2012)

cindymessy said:


> Yes, I did wring it out. Theres a little useable butter.


post a pic.. 

also ..
freeze the butter this will swish out the water-oils then grab a butter knife and split the 2 of them the top will be yucky browish mess and the rest is the good stuff..

dont toss it yet... we can rebuild her.. lol


----------



## Amaximus (Aug 15, 2012)

Yeah, You made a mess of things for sure. But don't go crazy yet.

As others have said take what you have and freeze that shit solid for it to separate. You added 5 sticks of butter, _Some _of that just has to be there somewhere.

PS - Normally you use 1-3oz of trim/buds to 1lb (4 sticks) of butter, depending on potency/quality. 10oz to 5 sticks is a waste. I'm not sure of the saturation point but I'm sure it was too much.

Also. You used 100% butter, correct? not margarine? not butter spread? Not i can't believe its not butter or some other substitute, right?


----------



## Mr.Marijuana420 (Aug 15, 2012)

so u mixed water with the butter? and also u used to little product and too much butter.


----------



## Amaximus (Aug 15, 2012)

Mr.Marijuana420 said:


> so u mixed water with the butter? and also u used to little product and too much butter.


Wait. You're saying 10 OUNCES to 5 STICKS of butter is too little product????

Come on. If you dont know what you're talking about just don't reply.


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (Aug 15, 2012)

Mr.Marijuana420 said:


> so u mixed water with the butter? and also u used to little product and too much butter.


bwaaaahaaaa......I hope you're kidding, really hope you kidding. 

There are a million threads on the same subject, but I suppose one more response won't hurt.

In a crock pot, put in 4 sticks of salted butter, then pour in water so it's a couple of inches above the butter sticks. Put in 1-2 ounces of trim, personally I never use more than one ounce. Simmer on low for 8 hours or so, making sure it doesn't boil. Stir often. 

Take out a large mixing bowl, I like stainless ones. Take a package of cheese cloth, fold it so its overlapped well but also lays flat on the bottom and up the sides. Carefully pour in the butter/water mix, then squeeze the trim until there is nothing left in it. I bought some soft plastic oven mitts to do this so you can handle the hot mixture and burn yourself.

Put the strained mixture in the fridge, covered. Don't touch it till the next morning. Take a knife and carefully cut around the outside edges, then very carefully hold the butter disc and pour out the nasty brown water. Remove the disc, lay upside down on a cutting board, and use a spoon to scrape the brown sludge off the bottom of the butter, and get all of the nasty shit off. You now have a pound of very strong butter that will take away any pain you have. 

I don't know why people manage to fuck up the easiest instructions in the world so many times.


----------

